# shovelhead fishing grand lake st. mary's



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I've never fished this lake but always heard of its greatness. My uncle and his friend always fish it for crappies in the spring and do fairly well catching about 50-60 between them in the 15-17 in range on the private lake front properties. So I was just wondering if anyone knows any good places to fish for shovelheads in the lake and what to use for them there. Normally I would use live bluegills, shad, suckers, or chubs to cut baits and home-made baits to catch the big shovels. I have also been trying to find a lake map on the web of the lake but have been not so successful only finding a "recreational map" with a park legend (campsites, boat ramps, shelter houses, etc...) So any help I could receive from anyone would be appreciated.
Thanks...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parks/pdf/grlakestmarys304.pdf


----------

